# Atacx gym upgraded kenpo:captured twigs



## ATACX GYM (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my variant of this technique,and I have tried it live in sparring and in real world scraps a gajillion times.It works.


CAPT TWIGS 1--HALF-HIP HEIST

http://youtu.be/6swpRPoq05Q


CAPT TWIG 2--CARDINAL DIRECTION ESCAPE+FULL HIP HEIST

http://youtu.be/xevT5TPfcGE


CAPT TWIGS 3--ESCAPE FROM MOUNT AND GUARD AND GNP


----------

